# When do you "aim?'



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Before or after anchor? Whether your anchor is fixed or floating, when does the moment of most intense concentration on the target occur within your stroke?


----------



## Bob E (Mar 23, 2015)

After.

for a while I was holding the fork up to aiming position and aiming all the way through the draw for a quicker release. That worked good too.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

After. Last thing I do before release.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I'm before. I've always shot instinctively and in order to perfect that method I've tried to eliminate all the static moments in my stroke. I see and maintain an equal amount of focus on the target well before I begin my draw- and through to finish. It feels like a chest pass in basketball. There's never an instance of 'stop' in my stroke; I release as I'm still pulling back.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

*Cambridge Dictionary* *-* *Aim = To point or direct a weapon towards someone or something that you want to hit *

I believe the act of *aiming* *starts* when you first look at the target. Your brain will evaluate the distance. Then you position your arm, you focus, draw back in line with the target, check alignment, release and follow-through. Some shooters will hesitate at an anchor point and others will have an active release. It's all part of the aiming sequence (directing shot). The more you do it the less you have to consciously think about it.

When shooting at close distances (<20 yds) I always prefer to consciously aim but often find myself changing to a subconscious aiming style. Instead of bouncing my visual focus from frame to target, I find myself focusing only on target with my peripheral vision on the frame. When shooting at longer distances (>20 yds) I always seem to shoot a bit slower and use the frame as a conscious index point on the target. I pause at anchor for long shots but often use a pull-through (active) release for shorter distance shots. My aiming starts when I see the target and ends when the follow-through is completed. Actually, it *ends* when the shot hits and I no longer think about the feedback from where the ball hits. If I make a hit then my brain registers the shot as good and will try to repeat. If it's a miss then my brain will help me change something for the next shot in an attempt to make a hit.

If you shoot with your eyes open then you see the frame and bands. When I started driving cars I was nervous and would look at the center-line and the dotted line on my right. My eyes would bounce between the lines and also at the front fenders while I consciously aimed the vehicle between the lines. At the same time I had to watch the vehicles in front, beside me, the road signs/lights, etc. As I became an experienced driver I no longer had to consciously look at lines. My peripheral vision takes care of that. I won't say that I don't see the lines because I know it automatically happens as long as my eyes are open.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

A man after my own heart Northerner. Aimstinctivism. I hoped it would have captured a larger advocate set before the world ended.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

For me its sort of simultaneous, I draw onto the target from below and as the bands flow by my cheek I line up and let fly. I really try to focus hard on getting the shot off as quickly as I can while keeping the shot smooth, both for speed when hunting & so my accuracy doesn't suffer from the 'shakes'.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

Never letting the bands 'rest' was key for me. No stops. It opened up a whole new world of accuracy potential. The stroke achieved flow and dynamic resilience. I was astounded by the precision of my own natural mechanism. It only requires of me that I see the target and get out of the way.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Hulla Baloo said:


> Never letting the bands 'rest' was key for me. No stops. It opened up a whole new world of accuracy potential. The stroke achieved flow and dynamic resilience. I was astounded by the precision of my own natural mechanism. It only requires of me that I see the target and get out of the way.


As a bonus, an active style release can also add some free speed to the ammo.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Like Northerner said.... you stare/focus on your target first to train your brain and evaluate distance, power, angle and so forth.... then as you draw you begin a sequence of events that more precisely targets the thing you're aiming at with each successive step... final aiming taking place at or slightly before release.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I go at it a bit different. I look at my target, come to full draw, pause a moment, focus on my target seeing my frame reference point peripherally and then release the shot. I can do this consistently but have issues with more "fluid" shot cycles. I can pause for a 3 count and get everything I need to do to have my best shot done. I don't have much consistency when I try "active" shooting where you release as soon as you hit full draw. I understand I could milk a bit more power with such a shot cycle but all the power in the world means nothing if your shot does not connect. Just my $0.02


----------

